# Suspicious Nodule Found - Report in Hand



## grevan1 (May 27, 2017)

Hi all,

I was diagnosed with Graves' disease over a year ago, but only had my first ultrasound in March at my request. I've attached a photo of the results here. Should I be concerned? I have read that the location of the nodule is the least desireable. Opinions?


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

I don't see an attachment - I'm sorry! Maybe try again?


----------



## grevan1 (May 27, 2017)

joplin1975 said:


> I don't see an attachment - I'm sorry! Maybe try again?


Sorry. Should be there now.


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

Yes, its there -- thank you!

The nodule definitely has some suspicious characteristics, but...generally they don't investigate further unless the nodule is over 1cm. Yours is not. So, I would suggest you monitor it with ultrasounds every six months to a year, but I don't think a biopsy is warranted at this time.


----------

